# à l'instant / tout à l'heure



## Pure_Yvesil

*À l'instant,* une idée m'est venue à l'esprit.
*Tout à l'heure*, une idée m'est venue à l'esprit.

Je voudrais savoir si "à l'instant" et "tout à l'heure" sont interchangeable dans un tel cas ? La plupart des dicos citent que "à l'instant" est synonyme de "aussitôt/sur-le-champ/immédiatement", mais j'ai quand même entendu "à linstant" dans le sens de "tout à l'heure" à plusieurs reprises. Cependant je cherche confirmation, car ni Larousse ni le CNRTL le mentionnent comme synonyme valable.

Merci !


----------



## atcheque

bonjour,

non, je ne dirais pas qu'ils sont interchangeables.
Dans les 2 phrases d'exemples, la 1re est quasi au présent "une idée me vient à l'esprit" ; la seconde est bien du passée "une idée me vint à l'esprit".


----------



## DearPrudence

(Encore moi !  )

Pour moi
"*à l'instant*" est (presque) immédiat.
"*tout à l'heure*" renvoie à quelque chose qui s'est passé il y a quelques minutes, voire quelques heures (selon sa notion du temps ! )

Mais dans tes exemples, je dirais :
*"Je viens de penser à ça..."
"Je viens d'avoir une idée."
"Il vient de me venir une idée."* (j'aime moins parce que trop de "venir")

Ah oui, donc, désolée, je me range de l'avis du Larousse et du CNRTL (edit : et d'atcheque) et ne t'offre pas la confirmation attendue


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

donc "à l'instant, une idée m'est venue à l'esprit" signifie: "immédiatement/aussitôt, une idée m'est venue à l'esprit" (en racontant un récit au passé par exemple)

[…]


----------



## Chimel

Non, "à l'instant" se réfère à un passé immédiat par rapport au moment présent !

Je l'ai vu à l'instant: je viens tout juste de le voir, il y a vraiment très peu de temps
Je l'ai vu tout à l'heure: je l'ai vu plus tôt dans la journée

[En racontant un récit au passé] Je l'ai vu et à l'instant j'ai pensé que...  -> et immédiatement/tout de suite... j'ai pensé que...


----------



## DearPrudence

Par contre, "*à l’instant*" est quasiment immédiat, comme je l’ai précisé, mais avec une petite idée de passé.
Exemple souvent entendu : "_Mais où sont mes lunettes ? Je les avais à l’instant !"_

Il n’y a pas cette idée avec "immédiatement / aussitôt" qui ont, au contraire, plutôt une idée de futur, car souvent, il y a une idée qu’une autre action s’est produite avant qui a provoqué cette action et qu'il faut donc attendre un peu avant de réaliser cette action.
Exemple : _"Dès que tu m’auras donné le rapport, je l’enverrai immédiatement."_
_"Quand le directeur m’a dit qu’on cherchait une comptable, j’ai tout de suite / immédiatement / aussitôt pensé à toi."
_Il est impossible de réaliser l'action "envoyer / penser" si les autres actions ne sont pas réalisées.
action 1 → action 2 quasi immédiate "immédiatement / aussitôt"


> donc "à l'instant, une idée m'est venue à l'esprit" signifie: "immédiatement/aussitôt, une idée m'est venue à l'esprit" (en racontant un récit au passé par exemple)


Donc, il me semble que pour que cela marche avec "immédiatement / aussitôt", il faudrait une action avant cela (ex : _"Je me suis assis pour réfléchir et là, immédiatement, une idée m'est venue à l'esprit"_).
Et dans un récit au passé "à l’instant" ne marcherait pas. Il me semble que cela ne marche que dans un contexte présent / une narration au présent.

Phew, en espérant ne pas avoir dit trop de bêtises et que ce soit à peu près compréhensible


----------



## Nanon

Tout à l'heure, anciennement, signifiait _immédiatement _:


> La raison du plus fort est toujours la meilleure :
> Nous l'allons montrer tout à l'heure


... comme dit La Fontaine pour introduire une fable qu'il continue tout de suite après .

Mais, en français contemporain, "tout à l'heure" et "à l'instant" ne sont pas plus interchangeables que "tout à l'heure" et "immédiatement".

Par ailleurs, "à l'instant" ne fait pas uniquement référence à un passé immédiat : "Je pars à l'instant même" indique un futur... imminent.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

En résumé:

Je pars à l'instant: je pars tout de suite, sur-le-champ
À l'instant, j'avais une idée: je viens tout juste d'avoir une idée

En conlcusion:

à l'instant se réfère soit à un passé immédiat  soit au présent avec une notion du futur (immédiatement)

Confirmation qqn ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Je pars à l'instant: je pars tout de suite, sur-le-champ  _ok_
> À l'instant, j'avais une idée: je viens tout juste d'avoir une idée


Pour moi, cela sous-entend qu'il y a quelques secondes, tu avais une idée mais que ça y est, tu l'as perdue / oubliée.

Je préfère les options que j'ai données plus haut avec "venir de", qui me semblent plus naturelles.
À part dans des exemples comme :
_"Mais où sont mes lunettes ? Je les avais à l’instant !"
_(_"Je pars à l'instant"_, dans une moindre mesure, parce que personnellement, je préfère utiliser "tout de suite")
"à l'instant" me semble un peu difficile à utiliser et pas forcément naturel.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

DearPrudence said:


> Pour moi, cela sous-entend qu'il y a quelques secondes, tu avais une idée mais que ça y est, tu l'as perdue / oubliée.



C'est ce que je voulais savoir ! Il y a donc bien deux nuances en ce qui concerne "à l'instant", celle d'un passé immédiat et celle de "tout de suite/immédiatement".

La phrase "à l'instant, j'avais une idée" sort tout droit d'un roman. À mon sens, cette tournure est plutôt réservée au champ littéraire car moi aussi je serais tenté d'utiliser "tout de suite" ou "je viens de".


----------



## Ficula

Phrase qui me semble "bizarre" mais dont j'aimerais avoir vos jugements personnels:

"Tu *vas* dehors *à l'instant*."

En temps que description, elle n'aurait pas de sens, cela va de soi. En quoi cette information serait utile à "tu" puisqu'il sait qu'il est en train de sortir. 

En temps qu'ordre indirect (avec la bonne intonation!), elle aurait plus lieu d'être mais pourquoi alors utiliser "à l'instant" au lieu "d'immédiatement", "sur-le-champs", "tout de suite", etc.

Si par contre, on voulait dire à la personne qu'elle a l'autorisation de sortir dans un tout petit moment, je ne dirais pas "tu vas dehors à l'instant."

Je préférerais: "Tu *iras* dehors *dans* un moment" (futur simple). Contexte possible: parce que pour le moment je veux que tu fasses autre chose. (relation parent-enfant; maître-élève)

Mais pour vous, la construction "Tu vas dehors à l'instant" vous semble correcte, claire du point de vue temporelle?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ficula said:


> Mais pour vous, la construction "Tu vas dehors à l'instant" vous semble correcte, claire du point de vue temporelle?



Pour moi, la construction est parfaite dans un usage indirect ou dans une explication, du genre : _quand je te dis de sortir de la classe, tu ne discutes pas, tu vas dehors à l'instant, c'est tout._ Dans un usage direct, je m'attends moins à une telle formulation ; on dit plus facilement, comme vous avez vu, _tout de suite, immédiatement, sur le champ._
Comme alternative à _tu iras dehors dans un moment_, nous avons : _tu iras dehors dans un instant_.


----------



## ocean2

Bonjour,
S'il vous plaît, est-ce que la formulation suivante est correcte ?
_"Suite à notre conversation téléphonique *à l'instant,* je te confirme..."
_
Contexte:
J'ai reçu plusieurs fois des mails comme-indiqué dans la phrase ci-dessus.

Maintenant, si j'écris un courriel de confirmation immédiatement (2 minutes environs après la conversation téléphonique), est-il mieux d'écrire :
"Suite à notre conversation téléphonique *à l'instant,* je te confirme..." ou
"Suite à notre conversation téléphonique *de tout à l'heure,* je te confirme..."

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je n'utiliserais pas à l'instant dans ce cas car il y aurait trop de décalage. De tout à l'heure est correct mais je dirais plutôt : « Pour faire suite à notre conversation de ce jour/ de ce matin / de ce midi / de cette après-midi [...] »


----------



## Bezoard

Ou " comme suite à  notre _récente_ conversation téléphonique. .."


----------



## Chimel

Lacuzon said:


> Je n'utiliserais pas à l'instant dans ce cas car il y aurait trop de décalage.



Ocean2 a précisé:


ocean2 said:


> Maintenant, si j'écris un courriel de confirmation immédiatement (*2 minutes environs après la conversation téléphonique*)


Si le courriel est écrit juste après (2 minutes) après la conversation téléphonique,_ à l'instant_ me paraît approprié.


----------



## ocean2

Chimel, merci infiniment pour votre précieux conseil.
Donc, si on écrit quelques minutes après la conversation, alors on devrait formuler par _*"de tout à l'heure"*_.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est assez subjectif, mais_ de tout à l'heure_ suppose qu'une "certaine durée" se soit écoulée de depuis lors tandis que_ à l'instant_ se réfère à un passé immédiat.

Après quelques minutes, on est un peu entre les deux...


----------



## ocean2

Chimel, merci infiniment pour votre réponse.


----------

